
Ask HN: How to organize Git repos? - nkkollaw
I have about 100 git repos in my GitHub account. It&#x27;s become pretty hard to keep them organized, and separate the ones that I actually use.<p>I found a tool called Astral to organize repos you&#x27;ve starred, but nothing for your own repo.<p>How do people keep Git repos organized?
======
_frkl
Probably too crude a solution for you, but when I had that problem, I created
a 2nd Github account (you can also use a Github organization), and made that
account the owner of the 'archived' repos.

~~~
nkkollaw
I mean--ingenious, but I was looking for something more advanced :-)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Can you describe what you envision?

~~~
nkkollaw
Sure!

Pretty much the same as Astral, but for your own repos--not just starred ones.

In short, I'd like to login with my GitHub account, the thing fetches all my
repos, and I can group them and tag them.

I might fork Astral as see if I can make it show my own repos inatead of
starred ones...

~~~
matt_the_bass
So if I understand you correctly, you’re looking for a web app front end to
organizing your github repos and ideally hosted on GitHub. Is that correct?

------
frou_dh
Do all the organisation client-side on your own computer(s) by building up
some fine-grained config files for `myrepos`

[https://myrepos.branchable.com/](https://myrepos.branchable.com/)

[https://linux.die.net/man/1/mr](https://linux.die.net/man/1/mr)

